# Broken Tooth! Normal or Uh-Oh?



## DukeTxDad (Mar 22, 2012)

Duke (8 weeks with only puppy teeth) broke his lower incisor (sp?) today. Happened when chewing, we think on his kennel door. Anything to be worried about?
He does not seem to be in any pain/ discomfort at ALL (still chewing away on his toys, playing tug-of-war, etc.) but the broken tooth has a little red area in the middle of it. 
Suggestions/ thoughts? 
My initial reaction was that it's no big deal, since it's puppy teeth, but I thought I would post it here to get some input.
Thanks in advance all you pro's!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

You are going to get different answers. Canine? the big one? that can carry an infection deep that can mess with the development of the adult canine. .... some say don't worry. Our vet advised pulling the broken canine.


----------



## DukeTxDad (Mar 22, 2012)

Thx Jocoyn.
That's a good idea to ring the Vet and see what she says.
Other thoughts?


----------



## DukeTxDad (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh, and yeah....the big one...lower jaw, right canine.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

call your vet and ask. I wouldnt so much be worried about the smaller teeth in front but canines can cause problems. . .


----------



## vom Eisenherz (Feb 13, 2012)

Depends on where it broke. Without being able to look at it, I'd say maybe call the vet just to be safe. I have had that happen and I just keep an eye on it for color changes or if it's broken very low, it might be a good idea to consult a dentist.


----------



## DukeTxDad (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks Kzoppa.
We'll ring the Vet in the morning, first thing (just to be sure).
REALLY appreciate this forum and all the help.


----------



## Jerad (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm no vet, but I am a dentist. Can you see the pulp? Should be a darker circle/oval in the middle of the tooth, may have bled when she broke it. If you can't leave the tooth, if you can it's a little more complicated.

If it was a child, I would pull the tooth and place a space maintainer to keep that space open for the adult canine to grow in. 8 weeks is early, he'll be without a tooth for a long time. This could cause his teeth to shift and close the space where the adult canine should erupt forcing it to erupt out of alignment. 

However, your vet is not going to make a space maintainer for a dog and I don't know if dogs dentition shifts like human dentition, so take my advice for what it's worth. A quick Google search says they lose their teeth between 3 and 7 months, mine's 3-4 months and she still has all her puppy teeth.

If the pulp is exposed I would pull the tooth because the risk of misalignment is < the risk of infection, pain, and a affected permanent canine. If you want to risk it, it may pay off without any problems, but it's a gamble. Let us know what your vet says.


----------



## DukeTxDad (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks Jerad!
Took Duke in this morning. Vet took about 1.2 seconds to look at it and said, "Um, we need to pull it." The pulp/ nerves were barely visible, but it was clear that the tooth was already dying. They're pulling it as we "speak". 
Vet said that the spacing shouldn't be a problem, but he was concerned about infection, and having any type of infection possibly posing a problem for the adult tooth as it forms and begins to come through the gum line.
He'll be out of the little procedure shortly, and we'll take him home and nurse him back to health! 
Thanks again to everyone that has commented. I hope this helps anyone that encounters the same problem in the future!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Good show. That is exactly what they said to me. They gave a quick shot of anesthetic that they reverse with another shot. Should come bouncing out like nothing happened.


----------



## DukeTxDad (Mar 22, 2012)

Maybe we can work a deal to borrow the anisthetic to use at.....oh....let's see.....nightly at about 3:37 am?!?!?!?!
*yawn*
LOLOLOL!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

DukeTxDad said:


> Maybe we can work a deal to borrow the anisthetic to use at.....oh....let's see.....nightly at about 3:37 am?!?!?!?!
> *yawn*
> LOLOLOL!


Before you know it the puppy will be sleeping all night then getting into REAL mayhem.


----------



## DukeTxDad (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh, I have NO doubt!!
However, the wife and I will be fully rested to play goalie with him then!
Guess it's kind of the same sentiment we had when our daughter was a baby....*sigh*...the nights were sleepless, but then again, she wasn't getting into EVERYTHING in the house every 2.5 seconds.


----------



## DukeTxDad (Mar 22, 2012)

Home and healthy! Procedure went perfectly, no problems.
REALLY glad we got the tooth out. It was pretty gross already (vet showed us after it was pulled). Sounds like it would have set the stage for a nasty infection, with potential problems with the adult canine tooth.
Picture of "the patient" under "Meet Duke!".
Thanks again to everyone for the help.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Glad it all got figured out! Watch those other landshark teeth though!


----------



## DukeTxDad (Mar 22, 2012)

LOL K!
I'm old enough (dating myself here)....to remember Saturday Night Live's "Landshark" skits....
Dang...I'm old.


----------

